# BMX Kettenblatt hilft das was???



## vvagi (8. Mai 2008)

ich hab zurzeit ein großes kettenblatt. das treten geht sehr schwer. deswegen will ich mir ein kleineres kaufen. kann ich dann einfacher treten??????


----------



## Son (8. Mai 2008)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (8. Mai 2008)

Ja!
bildlich:

Vorne:--- Hinten:
GROOß ---- klein----------= schwer
klein ------ genauso^-----= leichter
klein  ------groß----------= zu leicht


----------



## vvagi (8. Mai 2008)

ok Danke !!!!

also wäre hinten  14 Zähne und vorne ???

es gibt für vorne 35 33 28 und 25 zähne. zurzeit hab ich 39 zähne


----------



## Son (8. Mai 2008)

und diese luschi übersetzung ist dir zu schwer? 
wie wärs mit 36/14


----------



## vvagi (8. Mai 2008)

das bringsd ja neda.....


----------



## Son (8. Mai 2008)

und nochmal auf deutsch bitte


----------



## Lizard.King (8. Mai 2008)

tas pringz nescht


----------



## Hertener (8. Mai 2008)

33er KB. Ist schön leicht.


----------



## hnx.dave (9. Mai 2008)

würd dir n 30er raten, ich fahr au 30/13 und finds passend.


----------



## gmozi (9. Mai 2008)

Kommt eher darauf an, was für nen Fahrstil er hat, und wo er primär unterwegs ist. 33/13 halte ich für am "allroundfähigsten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2008)

36/14 hatte ich meinem Macneil, war ganz tüffig.
33/13 wär auch ne Möglichkeit, 30/13 finde ich schon sehr leicht, aber ich würde persönlich ja auch eher die Stricker light Variante 30/10 bevorzugen.


----------



## vvagi (9. Mai 2008)

28 auf 14 ... passt das?


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Mai 2008)

nein ist übelst grottig - viel zu leicht


----------



## vvagi (9. Mai 2008)

okk aber ob ich von 39 auf 30 bzw. 33 zähne umsteig, merke ich ddas dann überhaupt beim treten????


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Mai 2008)

ja


----------



## vvagi (9. Mai 2008)

ok danke!!! aber wir haben eine dirtline die ist 30 min entfernt..... dann nimm ich besser 33 oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (9. Mai 2008)

So denk:
_Sind schon wieder Osterferien? Oder gibt's neuerdings auch Pfingstferien?_


----------



## Funghi (9. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> So denk:
> _Sind schon wieder Osterferien? Oder gibt's neuerdings auch Pfingstferien?_



hallo


----------



## Hertener (9. Mai 2008)

Funghi schrieb:


> hallo



hi


----------



## gmozi (9. Mai 2008)

Seid ihr schon wieder betrunken? 

Es sind Pfingsferien


----------



## Funghi (9. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> hi



 und, wie gehts so?


----------



## Hertener (9. Mai 2008)

danke, gut, bin betrunken...


----------



## Funghi (9. Mai 2008)

ah super, gleichfalls!


----------



## Hertener (10. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## vvagi (10. Mai 2008)

Das ist mein thema also bitte mal leise und geht hald in icq wenn ihr euch irgend welche sinnlosen sachen schreiben wollt !!!  

also 30 auf 14 oder 33 auf 14 was denkt ihr ???


was kostet die kurbel von dir da oben ??


----------



## Stirni (10. Mai 2008)

33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (12. Mai 2008)

vvagi schrieb:


> Das ist mein thema also bitte mal leise und geht hald in icq wenn ihr euch irgend welche sinnlosen sachen schreiben wollt !!!
> 
> also 30 auf 14 oder 33 auf 14 was denkt ihr ???
> 
> ...



geschmackssache -.-... des is immer anders.. i hatt in meinem 30:11 und davor 36:13.. geh auf nummer sicher und nimm 36 bei 14 hinten.. machst nix verkehrt.. da hast immer huten antritt, kommst aber auch auf highspeed wenns mal nötig is ohne dabei wie ein trialer auszusehen. 

ach ja.. red doch die leut ned so an.. schreiben nunmal gern sinnloses zeug...... in sinnlosen themen... und ich bezweifel auch dass man ernsthaft bmx fahren kann ohne zumindest das prinzip einer übersetzung zu kennen...


und verkaufssachen (wegen kurbel) regelt man per pm


----------

